# is this still good?



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA241&P=6

is it a good lathe?


----------



## RACERX1 (Nov 15, 2004)

They are good only if you have motors that you cant open up (closed end bell) for a little more you can get the mod lathe for all newer rebuldible stocks and mod motors. 

thanks racerx1
Ray C.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The stock motor comm lathe is obsolete. It is for the old sealed endbell motors. For current rebuildable stock motors you need what C&M calls a modified lathe.


Try this http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA239&P=9


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

that was designed for motors that you could not remove the arm from the can.with todays motors with removeable armatures you need the mod lathe.
the cobra mod lathe is as good as any out there.The higher priced ones just have more bells and whistles..
ps .the two that posted above me posted about the same time I did. when i looked this post had no replies look at the times.we all just about posted at the same time..lol


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

can i still use it with todays motors?


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

Technically-yes, you could use it. BUT, and this is a big but. You have to remove the brush hoods to cut the comm and brush hood position is critical for motor performance. Also the position of the cutter to the comm surface is quite critical and loose bushings or even stickers on the outside of the motor can could cause a bad cut. If someone gave you one you may be able to use it by putting your armatures in a mod can with bearings. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

Baroose don't you work or sleep?


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

No and No. L.O.L. That would cut into my racin' and wrenchin' time. Priorities, Bob. haha.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

would this work with it?

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA245&P=


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

oldnewbie said:


> would this work with it?
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA245&P=


Yes that will work fine. One of my lathes uses that conversion. The plastic spacer blocks they give you to set it up might be a little hard to use but take your time they will work. If your lucky and have a machinist friend like I do have him set it and the bit up. It shouldn't be a problem for him.


----------

